# The Official 2008-2009 NHL thread



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

was this started?
well, if not, here it is.










go flyers... who started the preseason last night by blapping my the evil NJ Devils 4-1. i hope that is a trend between these two teams this year.


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

This season will be all about the HABS !!! We'll have many celebrations in Montreal for the 100th season, Roy's # 33 jersey and the Stanley cup comming back HOME !!

































Nick G said:


> go flyers... who started the preseason last night by blapping my the evil NJ Devils 4-1. i hope that is a trend between these two teams this year.


pre-season don't mean sh*t ! Habs lost to the bruins 8-3 yesterday....
Habs are playing in hockeytown tonight (a canadian contest going on each year... Roberval is the place that won this year) ... and the game is on TV !!


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

yeah i know preseason doesnt mean sh*t, but when flyers beat the devils, i dont care if it was a rollerhockey game in a parking lot, im still happy.


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

yeah... probably just the same as a habs - leafs rivalry !

Flyers will look good this year with Gagne playing with Briere and Richards or Carter... i think it will be Richards, but i'm not quite sure of what i heard on tv... anyway, both of those 2 young players will be hot !


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2008)

Leafs won


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

im just excited to get to watch hockey again man, i never realize how much i miss it until preseason starts, then it seems like it takes forever.


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

I'm also quite pumped about this season as i got tickets for two games woohoo !! (Buffalo in Nov and Atlanta in March). All 41 home games were sold out the day the tickets went on sale.. pretty crazy !!


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

yeah i see you got the habs avatar back. haha.


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

Nick G said:


> yeah i see you got the habs avatar back. haha.


Can't go wrong with Rocket Richard and the Stanley cup !!


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin (Nov 15, 2003)

i cant wait to watch my wings start up again


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

stonecoldsteveostin said:


> i cant wait to watch my wings start up again


Hossa is gonna kick ass. The wings will have one of the best power play in the league.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

stonecoldsteveostin said:


> i cant wait to watch my wings start up again


did they resign chelios?


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

Nick G said:


> i cant wait to watch my wings start up again


did they resign chelios?
[/quote]

yes !!! 
The guy is 46 if i recall !


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

Moondemon said:


> i cant wait to watch my wings start up again


did they resign chelios?
[/quote]

yes !!! 
The guy is 46 if i recall !
[/quote]
damn, thats crazy. i really dont like that guy, but the fact that he is still playing says a lot. 
i was not aware that they got hossa. was he a free agent or was it a trade?
do they still have

damn glad they dont play in the flyers conference.

what do you guys think of the rangers this year?

odd that shanahan isnt on their team sites roster.... what is the deal with him did he not resign with them yet?


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

Hossa signed for one year with the wings as he was a free agent. The Pens offered him something like a 7 year contract, but he refused !

Rangers signed Naslund and Redden during the summer. IMO, those are two players on the down side... and they lost Jagr. Lunqvist will be sharp once again, but i don't think they'll do as good as last year... They also signed Zherdev. He's amazing, but shows up once in every 4 games... still a talented player.


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2008)

Zherdev is far from amazing, I would save that for guys like Sakic and Crosby. He does have talent though.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

one of the Flyers prospects im excited to see play finally:

Claude Giroux


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

DannyBoy17 said:


> one of the Flyers prospects im excited to see play finally:
> 
> Claude Giroux


I just check out his junior stats.. pretty good !! He seems to be a good play maker taht can also put the puck in the net.


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

Go SENS GO!


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Zherdev is far from amazing, I would save that for guys like Sakic and Crosby. He does have talent though.


i agree. maybe he matures into amazing.... he is only 23.


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

I think Chicago will have a good year with Havlat, Kane, Toews, Ladd, Sharp, Campbell, Huet.

They've got a young and talented team.


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin (Nov 15, 2003)

yea, we resigned cheli to another 1 year deal. he knows that he wont be playing as much this year because of all the young talent that we are raising, but he is fine with being more of a mentor and teaching them.

im also glad that we resigned brad stuart and aaron downey


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

Nick G said:


> was this started?
> well, if not, here it is.
> 
> 
> ...


not fair, its the pre-season......
whatever, enjoy the season guys, go habs go and all that other rmadness


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Although I will miss Hossa, I can't wait to see what Miroslav Satan, and Ruslan Fedotenko can do on the Pens.
Going to be interesting..


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> Although I will miss Hossa, I can't wait to see what Miroslav Satan, and Ruslan Fedotenko can do on the Pens.
> Going to be interesting..


There're will be a lot of pressure on Satan's shoulders.. people see him as the guy replacing Hossa on Crosby's line... but he's a natural 30 goal scorer.


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

Someone will probably be getting Marian Gaborik well before the trade deadline. It's not looking like he is going to resign with the Wild.


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2008)

I have no idea where he will end up...I would like to see him in Washington myself, I could see him in Boston too.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Moondemon said:


> Although I will miss Hossa, I can't wait to see what Miroslav Satan, and Ruslan Fedotenko can do on the Pens.
> Going to be interesting..


There're will be a lot of pressure on Satan's shoulders.. people see him as the guy replacing Hossa on Crosby's line... but he's a natural 30 goal scorer.
[/quote]
I know what you mean

I am not looking at him that way though, he is much different than Hossa. 
I hear he is doing very well on Crosby's line during practice. I hope it develops nicely. I'm pretty sure Dupuis moved up to the 1st line, and they moved Stall to the 2nd to replace Mallone..

It will be interesting to see where the coaches put ppl this year. I hope they are as intense and crushing as laast year. -Going to be a good hockey year for most of us


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

Here's a picture of the vintage jerseys the habs will wear this year and at the start of next season, for the 100th anniversary of the team...


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

I like the Freddy Krueger striped one the best.. I love when teams wear the throw backs


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

I got my jersey ready (an old school classic #10 !!!), now i can't wait for the season to start and wear it at the Bell Centre...









On a side note, Sergei Gonchar is supposed to be out for the next 6 months...


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Cool jersey!

I know, looks like LeTang, and Sydor are going to have to step it up, or go down in flames!


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

bump


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

canucks will PWN. i know people say the preseason means nothing. sure it means nothing points-wise. but when your team rips it up like they have you cant deny it!!!

bernier + demitra = awesome.

even chubby little wellwood is impressing all the canuck fans

also...naming Luongo as captain was awesome. had to get that in


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

8 rows off the ice tomorrow for the flyers-devils preseason game.
as puff said, technically it means nothing, but i dont really care if the flyers beat the devils playing stick ball on my street, im still gonna go NUTS


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

Season started about 2 hours ago !!!
Both games today are televised in Montreal (Tampa vs. New York and Ottawa vs. Pittsburg) and the last pre-season game of the habs will also be televised (Habs vs. Minessota) !!! What a great hockey day








My habs had a great pre-season. Many excellent prospects (Pacioretty, Weber, Suban)

WOOOHOO !!!


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

I had to work and missed the Pgh-OTT game

But there is game 2 tomorrow!! yay


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin (Nov 15, 2003)

im goin to the wings/sabres game tomorrow....im so excited to go back and see my team for the first time in a few years


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

The season really starts tonight !!

GAME ON !!!


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

BUMP

dippy, i know u enjoyed that last night.
fuggin 10 seconds to go in OT and they score,

flyers need to win one


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

How about Fabian Brunnstrom who played his first Nhl game yesterday with Dallas and got a hat trick ??? 
I picked him in one of my pools and what a player he will turn out to be !

Habs will be hard to beat this year !








I think their PowerPlay will be at least as good as last year. The addition of Tanguay (on the point with Markov) and Lang gives us two amazing units : 1) Kovalev-Pleckanec-A.Kostitsin 2) Koivu-S.Kostitsin-Lang (these 3 guys have amazing passing skills... )

The city is going crazy over hockey right now !! woohoo !
GO HABS GO !!!!


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

cherepanov
so young.


----------



## philbert (Mar 8, 2007)

Go sabres!


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

stonecold- that little dbag kopechky better watch his ass. Darcy wants to take him on, but Kopechky keeps backing down. p*ssy!!


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

Habs win a 4th straight game !!









On a side note, Anderi Kostitsyn got hit pretty badly by Kurt Sauer. That body check was ILLEGAL and that Phoenix player should be suspended....
Buffalo is also having a great season debut..thanks to Vanek with his 7 goals !!


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2008)

Check was legal, and that pic you posted is awesome.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Danny, Toronto played well until the 3rd period last night..

Glad for the Pens, sad for the leafs fans lol


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

^ I didn't get to see that game.

I did however watch the Leafs and Rangers on Friday night and wow what a game. Even though it was scoreless it was scoreless for a reason. Both teams played very hard and I was very happy to see that.

The shootout was great however I wish Ron Wilson wouldn't pick Blake to shoot :laugh: 
But Kulemin(sp?) wow..I'm excited to see his progress throughout the season.


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Check was legal, and that pic you posted is awesome.


Come on.... check it out one more time...
Andrei had his head down.. but Sauer hit him with his hands in his face....


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2008)

His arms were just part of the follow through, I still think it was legal. We shall see what the NHL decides on. Andrei just put himself in a terrible defensive position, which made the hit much worse than what it could have been.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

id say that the hit was legal, but extremely dirty. unfortunately there is a difference in the eyes of the NHL. he had his head down, and got smoked. the other guy didnt leave his feet or anything, but DID aim for the upper chest/head.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

what a maddening start to the Flyers season.


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

Nick G said:


> id say that the hit was legal, but extremely dirty. unfortunately there is a difference in the eyes of the NHL. he had his head down, and got smoked. *the other guy didnt leave his feet *or anything, but DID aim for the upper chest/head.


That will be the reason he won't get suspended... He never jumped !


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

I say the hit was legal too...Kostitsyn was in a bad position. He was turned right toward Sauer and out from the boards a little and when you watch it you see him making a turn and he clearly wasn't watching. 
That hit would have hurt so badly!


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

A second team in Toronto ??
Anyone heard this rumour ???

Hope this will never turn out to be true. Once again, Winnipeg and Quebec need teams before TO gets another one !


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

here are the details (from TSN.ca)

Handful of NHL governors whispering about team in Toronto 
TSN.ca Staff
10/21/2008 10:40:54 AM
Text SizeIt appears some National Hockey League officials think the Toronto market is big enough to have two teams.

According to The Globe and Mail, a few NHL governors are keen on the idea of putting a second team in Toronto.

''Why shouldn't we put another team in the best and biggest market in the world?'' one governor told the newspaper anonymously, adding one scenario involves Research in Motion CEO Jim Balsillie being awarded an expansion franchise after coming to the aid of the financially-strapped Nashville Predators.

Any suggestion of relocation or expansion into Canada's largest city is news to other league executives. "This has never been discussed in the governors meetings I've been involved in," Caroliona Hurricanes governor and general manager Jim Rutherford told TSN on Tuesday.

''I've heard bits and pieces of this scenario, although not in that kind of detail,'' Calgary Flames co-owner Harley Hotchkiss told The Globe and Mail. ''Our priority is to have the existing franchises solid.''

Maple Leaf Sports and Entertainment President Richard Peddie said his organization would listen to any expansion suggestions and downplayed any negative effect it could have on the Maple Leafs. "Any talk about expansion or relocation of another NHL team to southern Ontario is purely speculative," he told TSN. "If or when the National Hockey League comes to the Board of Governors with a recommendation on relocation or expansion of an NHL franchise, Maple Leaf Sports and Entertainment will analyze the recommendation and provide its input at that time."

Another governor told the newspaper the league would be better served by moving an exisiting team as opposed to granting an expansion franchise.

"I don't think it can be an expansion team," the unnamed executive told The Globe and Mail. "We can't expand because we would be the laughingstock of professional sports. We've got too many troubled franchises."

In recent years, Balsillie has made attempts to buy the Predators and Pittsburgh Penguins amid speculation he would move the team to the southern Ontario region.

Files from The Globe and Mail were used in this report.


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

The leafs actually made a comback and won a game yeaterday !
Who would have though ???


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2008)

Dont worry, we're still in the Tavares sweepstakes :laugh:


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Dont worry, we're still in the Tavares sweepstakes :laugh:


hahaha

So stop winning all those games


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

the canucks are making a push for tavares as well.lol


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

flyers finally won. and against the devils 
sweet.


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

Nick G said:


> flyers finally won. and against the devils
> sweet.


About time... and the next win might take some time with Briere out for 3-4 weeks...


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

Should be a great battle between Ottawa and Toronto tonight!

I really don't know who to pick. Last year at this time I would have definitley picked Ottawa but I like the way the Leafs are looking so far.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

haha moondemon this is for you. ill bet he made it during the playoffs last year. hahhaha.


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

^^ that's a good one... It would have been better if the Habs would have beat the flyers, but still.. !!!
The little habs flag you see at 0:46 are on so many cars here.. it's crazy !!! I have one floating on top of my car and my GF also has one... Habs pride !!


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

TRADE RUMOUR:

Kovalchuk going to Montreal or Toronto...

Wow I could def see him playing with either the kostitsyns or Kovalev. Montreal has been in many big trade rumour lately: Hossa last year, Sundin last summer, Gaborik lately and now Kovalchuk. I think the team really wants another BIG player to have a better chance at the cup









http://english.sport-express.ru/summary/1_3286/


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

This thread was in page 5 !!!!

No one likes hockey this year ?? ...or are your teams loosing too much ??


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin (Nov 15, 2003)

nope, my team is doing just fine. just gotta wait until the weekend for the next game


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

my team is super inconsistent.

we win 6-0, win again, lose a few miserably, give up a 3 goal lead in the 3rd then win in OT, lose another, then shutout another team.

luongo has allowed 1 goal in 4 games, then 32 goals in the remaining ones.lol.


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

i think Luongo was off to a bad start, but with his recent shutouts, he seems to be getting that edge back in his play. 
Are the canucks still talking about signing sundin ?


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

brodeur out 3-4 months 
hahahahaha

not that im happy he got hurt, i just am happy that his team will be without him for a bit.


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

Devils are the least of Philly's worries this year. Rangers and Penguins, Washington, Montreal, Buffalo all dangerous. Flyers need to tighten up the D and give that Biron a kick in the ass.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

Fargo said:


> Devils are the least of Philly's worries this year. Rangers and Penguins, Washington, Montreal, Buffalo all dangerous. Flyers need to tighten up the D and give that Biron a kick in the ass.


yeah i agree. to tell you the truth, i have only seen like 3 games, i was on baseball season b/c of the phillies in the world series. 
gotta see if i can get center ice at my new place.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

there's talk of us signing sundin, but i doubt it

id love for us to swing a deal that got rid of two chumps like the sedins and a couple of other pieces for a real player, like kovalchuk or something


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

Luongo is on fire !!! Wow, already 4 shutouts !!!
Puff, the Sedins are a very good duo.. you're better with them than with a lonely kovalchuk who does nothing good now that he's all alone in Atlanta ! ..and sorry, but he,d also be quite alone in Vancouver without the sedins. Kesler is a good player, but still average.

The flyers are terrible.. what's going on in Philadelphia ?? Is it because they traded Umberger (hahaha) ?? 
I can't believe that Biron, who stole too many playoff games against my habs last year, is that awfull... And when you guys have a healthy Simon Gagné in the lineup, you get an injured Daniel Brière.. ouch !!

Habs are back in action tonight in Columbus after 5 days off...!!??!!


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

Moondemon said:


> Luongo is on fire !!! Wow, already 4 shutouts !!!
> Puff, the Sedins are a very good duo.. you're better with them than with a lonely kovalchuk who does nothing good now that he's all alone in Atlanta ! ..and sorry, but he,d also be quite alone in Vancouver without the sedins. Kesler is a good player, but still average.
> 
> The flyers are terrible.. what's going on in Philadelphia ?? Is it because they traded Umberger (hahaha) ??
> ...


yeah the flyers are having a rough time right now
biron doesnt have it. 
it almost seems they were better off without gagne. and umberger may not have done much in terms of scoring last year in the regular season, but that doesnt matter, really wish they didnt get rid of him.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

dude. you dont watch the sedins enough to see them for what they really are. a one trick pony. in the past years they have been able to outsmart the other teams defence, now their cycling has caught on to the D and guys know how to shut them down. they rarely shoot when they have an open shot, and pass to one another instead. its like watching groundhog day 1000 times in a row.


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

go habs go?


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

Damn !!!!!

My habs are now one of the loosing teams !!! We just lost 3 out of 4.....


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

i LOVED seeing Lucic pound the crap out of that walking anal seepage Komisarek. Lucic is a beast


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

^^^hahaha the commentator is so funny, going crazy, while describing the fight...
Komisarek fuckep up his hand in that fight... thats a tough loss for the team..


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

the habs are probably my second favourite team in the league. sucks that they lose komisarek, but still.lol

id say my top three fave teams are:

canucks
habs/bruins (order of the last two fluctuates.lol)

i mostly like the bruins because they're the only team outside of the canucks that i have been to a home game of. and im a HUGE lucic fan. watched him since he was 16 years old


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2008)

Leafs will suprise the Canucks this Saturday.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

lol

leafs fans

is this the new laughs mascot?









i still cant believe you guys gave away wellwood. sure he was out of shape, but he has a sh*tload of talent.


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

Anyone heard about the NHL that will be investigating on the all star votes ???
The game will be played in Montreal for the 100th anniversary of the team. Six players form the habs are on the voting ballots: Koivu, Tanguay, Kovalev, Markov, Komisarek and Price. When that was announced, people in Mtl started saying that it would be cool to have all 6 starting the game. So the voting started on the 12th and already the 6 Mtl players have an ''unconquerable'' lead.... They are really far in front of anyone ! Those are good players (Komi is an amazing defenseman, but is not at all exciting/ skilled defenseman making points.. he blocks shots and hits hard)..but even if it would be cool to see all 6 habs start the game in Mtl, i don't think they all have their place on the starting lineup.. People here are just too ctrazy about hockey and do nothing else than vote for them... Quite funny !! I'd like to see Kovalev start the game, but with Lecavalier/Crosby/Heatly/Malkin/Vanek..etc....


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2008)

Puff said:


> lol
> 
> leafs fans
> 
> ...


Wellwood is awesome...but I would wait until later in the season before you decide how much you love him









He wouldnt fit our system anyway, the only reason we aren't last is because we have a fast, checking team...Wellwood is slow and terrible at defense.


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2008)

Luke Schenn...love it.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

Puff... I took the Lead!


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Puff... I took the Lead!


damnit!

i started off bottom of the barrel, but have steadily been rising.

i want to know who has luongo on their team...fockers


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2008)

Burrows sucks balls.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

Red Wings


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

/has luongo


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Burrows sucks balls.


burrows sucks balls? are you f*cking kidding me? he has more talent than all of the maple leaf's forwards, and my sarcasm is not too far from the truth. at least he has work ethic and skills. you should really watch more canucks games before spouting this feces, dan.


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

Canucks are having a good year so far.
You can thank Luongo and the Sedins for that.. yeah the Sedins, even if you don't like them !


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

Habs retired their 15th jersey a few weeks ago... Patrick Roy's 33.

















And the habs played with the jersey they had in 1915. Carey Price even had the brown equipment...


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

moondemon, was rootin for your habs on friday night... thought they were going to pull it off.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

Avery is officially not going back to the Stars, so good to see that ass clown out on his butt.
what u guys think will happen with him?


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

wt is wrong with the habs, start off great, and suck it up rest of the season as alway!!!!!!!!


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

I hope this rumour will end up being real...

Lecavalier with the Habs ..... This needs to be true !!!


----------



## TobiasRieper (Mar 14, 2008)

GO FLAMES GO


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin (Nov 15, 2003)

ville leino's first NHL goal, and what a beauty


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

^^ true !!
What's going on in Detroit ?? 5 straight loses and i heard they're selling tickets for 9$ to fill in the stands ??? Isn't detroit supposed to be hockeytown ?? hehehe


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

^^yeah that is weird. especially with the lack of success on the football field this season, i would think that would push people towards hockey even more.


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin (Nov 15, 2003)

the economy in the country is bad, but detroit is gettin hit the hardest right now. their $9 tickets are only available on the day of the game in person, and they are for the upper level seating. im actually taking my girl to the game vs edmonton on saturday.


----------



## wizardslovak (Feb 17, 2007)

rangers rulezzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

Habs played in their 1911-1912 uniforms

































Lang got injured and could be out for the rest of the season...


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2009)

Antropov?









Puff, what's up with the Nucks?


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

ONE FOR TEH JAGER WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO







Victory lap


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

Moondemon said:


> Habs played in their 1911-1912 uniforms
> 
> View attachment 177644
> 
> ...


those jerseys are MONEY

on a side note... ovetchkin is my horse in the p-fury fantasy hockey league.

this is not me being arrogant cus im in the lead but are you guys still playing? 
my friend jon (newarkitecture) said he barely plays anymore... i dont want to be the only one playing. so let me know.


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

^^^Damn.. i haven't checked that out !! In fact, i don't remember when was the last time i checked my team !!


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Antropov?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


we suck...straight up
the coach seems to have lost the team, the players are fighting eachother, and the last two or three days there have been players publically bitching about coaching related topics.

hopefully they turn it around soon, but personally i want to see Vigneault gone. cant stand his coaching tactics or anything. he sucks!


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

Puff said:


> the coach seems to have lost the team, the players are fighting eachother, and the last two or three days there have been players publically bitching about coaching related topics.
> 
> hopefully they turn it around soon, but personally i want to see Vigneault gone. cant stand his coaching tactics or anything. he sucks!


I think Vigneault is a very good coach. He won the jack adams trophy two years ago... IMO, the canuck's downhill started when Sundin joined the team...


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2009)

What do you think of Sundin Puff?

Does he have a no-trade clause with you guys?


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

I love the Habs throw back uniforms!

Danny, did you catch the Leafs/Pens game the other night... Great game


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2009)

Ya it was a beaut. Old time hockey, some goals and some fights. Both teams were skating well. Penguins need to make some changes soon though.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Wow, Danny, I couldn't have said it better myself..

I've been waiting for the Pens to make a move all season!
I'm starting to get impatient with them with the season comming down the stretch like it is..
They just need a boost of some sort!

But maybe when Gonchar comes back it will be just what the doctor ordered. They have sorely missed him the whole season! (and everyone else that has been injured)


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2009)

Definitely.

I was thinking Kaberle would be a great fit in the Burgh, if moved for a guy like Letang and a pick.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

I would like to see Letang stay

They are finally using him the way he needs to be used. 
I am fond of most of the guys on the Pens. Even the ones I wouldn't mind 
to see traded. Talbot is a -20 this year... But they wouldn't get much for him either.. lol


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2009)

I hear you guys are trying to get Colby Armstrong back.

Who is the guy that signed with Tampa? What was his name?

Found it - Ryan Malone. Isn't he getting paid like 7 mill or something? He hasn't even netted 30 points. Tough to swallow for a team that is in a tough market.

Maybe the Leafs could take on that contract...


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Armstrong is a solid player, wouldn't mind seeing him come back. He loved playing in Pittsburgh too
Malone is a good center, had a great year last year, but it was his first above average year, I don't think he was worth the $$ yet
He would have been better off sticking with the Pens.. We could have used him!

Satan and Fedotenko have been a disapointment this year so far. I would be ok if we traded one or both of them for a skilled grinder


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

went to the canucks game tonight with my gf. got loaded, yelled at some people, insulted taylor pyatt. wow...we actually won a homegame! at the start of the game sundin was very slow and lazy, but as the game progressed you could see everything start to click. it was pretty crazy...he went from sluggish and out of the play to great positioning and scoring a goal and getting an assist. hopefully this game has got him more on track.

seriously...a lot of people in this city were hoping for another loss or two to guarantee vigneault getting fired.

moondemon- indeed...he won the jack adams. but that had more to do with luongo being amazing than his coaching ability. can you believe that we havent had one solidified 3 person line the whole time that he has been a coach? every game the lines change! its ridiculous! when i played hockey i was at my best when i built chemistry with my linemates. one season i had a coach that switched up the lines every game. at the start of the season we were good, but as the season went on we became horrible. no consistency. worst season of my life. if you watched all of the canucks games then you would notice all the very peculiar choices he makes throughout a game. whether it be line matching, line combinations, or something else.

danny- i dont think that sundin has a NTC...but i could be wrong. i seriously think/kinda hope that the canucks are sellers at the deadline. the sedins want too much money and are quite valuable, ohlund, while one of our best players, probably wont be able to be resigned and might be worth something. to be honest, i wouldnt mind a top 10 pick in the draft. i know the team we have is pretty good...but we are not built for a cup run.


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

The Rangers retired Adam Graves jersey (number 9).... Is it just me or ADAM GRAVES.... ????!!!! WOW !!! I think he was a good player, but not worthy of having his number retired....


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2009)

Agreed...!

Too many names in the rafters.


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Agreed...!
> 
> Too many names in the rafters.


I don't think they have that many... but still... GRAVES !!!
Anyway...


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

we have two in the rafters in vancouver. stan smyl and trevor linden. number 11 was unofficially retired until that dbag messier demanded to wear it


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

Moondemon said:


> Agreed...!
> 
> Too many names in the rafters.


You both obviously have no idea what he has done for the city on and off the ice.


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

Maybe not off the ice, but on the ice he wasn't a stellar player.... and i'm not even pointing his stats when i'm saying that (280 goals in 10 seasons..).


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

Ovechkin was 2 blocks from where I live and I missed it.









http://www.nhl.tv/team/console.jsp?id=33275


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

Let's get this hockey thread back up and running. Trade deadline looming.


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin (Nov 15, 2003)

osgood finally got a shut out tonight.....should help boost his confidence

and luckily hossa wasnt hurt too bad tonight, they say that he should be ready to play in a game or two (even though he said that he wants to play tomorrow night while he was still in the hospital)


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2009)

Boring deadline.

Leafs got a few picks.


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

Blue Jackets got Antoine Vermette to play on Rick Nash's line. I consider that a solid move.

Flyers/Flames at 7PM.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

isnt vermette a total underachiever? not a fan of his

i feel bad for leaf fans. that idiot burke promised big things. then trades away antropov and moore for 2 2nd round pics. then pics up a bunch of trash (kolzig, etc) to eat up some money...for a 4th round pic. ouch.

to be honest im happier with what the canucks did than what the leafs did.lol

i feel that calgary improved...BUT...olli jokinen has a horrible reputation. apparently we almost got him last trade deadline and luongo told the management that there was no way in hell that guy was coming to the team. plus ive heard it from others. i feel that he might boost the offence, but at the same time he might destroy the locker room. i like the leopold pickup though. sucks losing lombardi and prust though


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

Anyone who watched Calgary tonight punk down the Flyers in Philly understands that team just got way better, and the idiotic Flyers just traded Upshall for Phoenix's top goon so they could fit Briere's salary back within the cap. Briere reinjured his groin again tonight.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

Fargo said:


> Anyone who watched Calgary tonight punk down the Flyers in Philly understands that team just got way better, and the idiotic Flyers just traded Upshall for Phoenix's top goon so they could fit Briere's salary back within the cap. Briere reinjured his groin again tonight.


not to mention we got ossi vaananen for free!lol

what's your take on Vaananen, Fargo?


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

OMG I didn't even know that. Vanonen is way under the radar. He was one of Philly's top d-men, but the idiots in the FO had to move him to fit Briere within the cap. Unbelievable. The Flyers have let 2 quality forwards in Metropolit and Upshall go, as well as a good d-man, so that Briere could come back and reinjure himself. The Flames also have turned Glencross into a quality player, after Columbus gave up on him. Again, system is way underrated in producing quality. Calgary is clearly the 2nd best team in the West right now.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

Fargo said:


> OMG I didn't even know that. Vanonen is way under the radar. He was one of Philly's top d-men, but the idiots in the FO had to move him to fit Briere within the cap. Unbelievable. * The Flyers have let 2 quality forwards in Metropolit and Upshall go, as well as a good d-man, so that Briere could come back and reinjure himself*. The Flames also have turned Glencross into a quality player, after Columbus gave up on him. Again, system is way underrated in producing quality. Calgary is clearly the 2nd best team in the West right now.


totally agree.
Briere is over-rated anyway... until the playoffs if that happens. it seems the flyers play much better without him.

metropolit was the man.


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

Flyers have gotten rid of 5 developing players to fit Briere in, and he's injured again. It sucks getting older and understanding the politics of your favorite team. It was a lot easier to root for the Flyers growing up.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

yeah its almost like deavou of all the flyers that were let go and i still miss:
Recci, Brindamour, Justin Williams... and a few others i cant remember.

Claude Giroux is going to be the man though. Just wait. Hopefully they hold onto him.


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

If they let Giroux go, I give up. He has the ability to put up 30/30 every year. Knowing the Flyers they'll trade him for another goon and extend Briere's contract along with Randy jones.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

haha. 
i really hope not.

man i miss primeau sometimes.

I am still happy overall with the season, bonehead moves aside. 
We still could make a run if we get hot toward the end .... which is hard to say after tonights slaughter.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

soo...

what is the Flyer's fan's opinion on Vaananen? What can I expect from him?


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

I think it is almost time to start this thread up again--nearing playoff time again









Well, last night's Pens game was less than great for the Pens, and great for the Hurricanees, who look very good after the coaching change.. Hot
Hopefully the Pens/Panther game will have a different outcome.

The Pens are very hot as well, after aquiring Chris Kunitz, and Billy Guerin to the lineup. They have been what seems to be the missing pieces to their puzzle!

Dan Bylsma is adding a new dimension to their run and gun, making the team finish their checks and have longer puck possession. It has been working fo them thus far, and I hope the team can stay focused and healthy down the stretch.
It's interesting watching even Malkin and Crosby finish their checks! I think it makes them even tougher, and all the more dangerous. 
Malkin just destroyed Zubris the other night with an open ice check that I felt sitting on my couch just watching lol

Look for the Pens to be strong again this year in the playoffs









I can't wait to check out what happens.. How's your team doing?


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

My habs are finally doing better.... it's been a long season with some good ups, but too many downs since the all-star break.
Our new number one line is simply amazing (kovalev-koivu-tanguay), while Price is starting to look like the goaltender we thought is was gonna be.. not to mention Markov's contribution (leads the team in points).

Fargo and Nick, was Metropolit that good of a player ?? He's a good 4th line player... i've got nothing bad to say about him, he does his job !

As for the playoffs, i hope the habs won't play againt the Devils. I'd love to see a Mtl-Boston series.. in which i think my boys could do very well...

In the East, i see Vancouver going pretty far this year.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Hope your team does well, Moon--
that 1st line is a killer, eh? Nice to see Price doing better after struggling so much too

I'm very happy to see 4 strong lines out of the Pens.. Working very well together as of late

The 1-2 punch of Guerin-Crosby-Kunitz, then Cook, Malkin, Sykora is a ball breaker!

Lines 3 and 4 are really tough too, with Stall, Kennedy, Dupuis, and company..
I have to say I'm quite excited!


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

Metropolit was the man, i miss him. not a flashy player but consistent and good.

I cant believe tampa will miss the playoffs this year.


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

Nick G said:


> Hope your team does well, Moon--
> that 1st line is a killer, eh? Nice to see Price doing better after struggling so much too
> 
> I'm very happy to see 4 strong lines out of the Pens.. Working very well together as of late
> ...


Yeah, that Kunitz trade has been very good for the pens so far.
I didn't really know him, but i've been impressed by his play lately..


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

*PLAYOFF TIME !!!!*























2009 EASTERN CONFERENCE QUARTER-FINALS

No. 1 Boston Bruins vs. No. 8 Montreal Canadiens

Thursday, April 16 7 p.m. Montreal at Boston CBC, RDS
Saturday, April 18 8 p.m. Montreal at Boston VERSUS, CBC, RDS
Monday, April 20 7 p.m. Boston at Montreal CBC, RDS
Wednesday, April 22 7 p.m. Boston at Montreal CBC, RDS
*Saturday, April 25 7 p.m. Montreal at Boston CBC, RDS
*Monday, April 27 TBD Boston at Montreal CBC, RDS
*Wednesday, April 29 TBD Montreal at Boston CBC, RDS

No. 2 Washington Capitals vs. No. 7 New York Rangers

Wednesday, April 15 7 p.m. NY Rangers at Washington TSN
Saturday, April 18 1 p.m. NY Rangers at Washington NBC, TSN
Monday, April 20 7 p.m. Washington at NY Rangers VERSUS, TSN
Wednesday, April 22 7 p.m. Washington at NY Rangers VERSUS, TSN
*Friday, April 24 7 p.m. NY Rangers at Washington VERSUS, TSN, RDS 
*Sunday, April 26 2 p.m. Washington at NY Rangers NBC, TSN, RDS
*Tuesday, April 28 TBD NY Rangers at Washington VERSUS, TSN, RDS

No. 3 New Jersey Devils vs. No. 6 Carolina Hurricanes

Wednesday, April 15 7:30 p.m. Carolina at New Jersey TSN, RIS 
Friday, April 17 7:30 p.m. Carolina at New Jersey TSN, RIS 
Sunday, April 19 7:30 p.m. New Jersey at Carolina TSN, RIS 
Tuesday, April 21 7:30 p.m. New Jersey at Carolina TSN, RIS 
*Thursday, April 23 7:30 p.m. Carolina at New Jersey TSN, RIS 
*Sunday, April 26 TBD New Jersey at Carolina TSN, VERSUS
*Tuesday, April 28 7:30 p.m. Carolina at New Jersey TSN

No. 4 Pittsburgh Penguins vs. No. 5 Philadelphia Flyers

Wednesday, April 15 7 p.m. Philadelphia at Pittsburgh VERSUS, CBC, RDS
Friday, April 17 7 p.m. Philadelphia at Pittsburgh VERSUS, CBC, RDS
Sunday, April 19 3 p.m. Pittsburgh at Philadelphia NBC, CBC, RDS 
Tuesday, April 21 7 p.m. Pittsburgh at Philadelphia VERSUS, CBC, RDS 
*Thursday, April 23 7 p.m. Philadelphia at Pittsburgh VERSUS, CBC, RDS
*Saturday, April 25 3 p.m. Pittsburgh at Philadelphia NBC, CBC
*Monday, April 27 TBD Philadelphia at Pittsburgh VERSUS, CBC

2009 WESTERN CONFERENCE QUARTER-FINALS

No. 1 San Jose Sharks vs. No. 8 Anaheim Ducks

Thursday, April 16 10:30 p.m. Anaheim at San Jose VERSUS, CBC, RDS
Sunday, April 19 10 p.m. Anaheim at San Jose VERSUS, CBC, RDS
Tuesday, April 21 10:30 p.m. San Jose at Anaheim VERSUS, CBC, RDS
Thursday, April 23 10:30 p.m. San Jose at Anaheim VERSUS, CBC, RDS
*Saturday, April 25 10 p.m. Anaheim at San Jose VERSUS, CBC, RDS
*Monday, April 27 TBD San Jose at Anaheim VERSUS, CBC, RDS
*Wednesday, April 29 TBD Anaheim at San Jose VERSUS, CBC, RDS

No. 2 Detroit Red Wings vs. No. 7 Columbus Blue Jackets

Thursday, April 16 7 p.m. Columbus at Detroit VERSUS, TSN
Saturday, April 18 6 p.m. Columbus at Detroit TSN
Tuesday, April 21 7 p.m. Detroit at Columbus TSN
Thursday, April 23 7 p.m. Detroit at Columbus TSN
*Saturday, April 25 7 p.m. Columbus at Detroit VERSUS, TSN
*Monday, April 27 TBD Detroit at Columbus TSN
*Wednesday, April 29 TBD Columbus at Detroit VERSUS, TSN

No. 3 Vancouver Canucks vs. No. 6 St. Louis Blues

Wed., April 15 10 p.m. St. Louis at Vancouver CBC, VERSUS, RDS 
Friday, April 17 10 p.m. St. Louis at Vancouver CBC, VERSUS, RDS
Sunday, April 19 7 p.m. Vancouver at St. Louis CBC, VERSUS
Tuesday, April 21 8 p.m. Vancouver at St. Louis CBC, VERSUS
*Friday, April 24 10 p.m. St. Louis at Vancouver CBC, VERSUS, RDS
*Sunday, April 26 8 p.m. Vancouver at St. Louis CBC, VERSUS, RDS
*Tuesday, April 28 TBD St. Louis at Vancouver CBC, VERSUS, RDS

No. 4 Chicago Blackhawks vs. No. 5 Calgary Flames

Thursday, April 16 8:30 p.m. Calgary at Chicago TSN, VERSUS
Saturday, April 18 TBD Calgary at Chicago TSN
Monday, April 20 9:30 p.m. Chicago at Calgary TSN, VERSUS
Wednesday, April 22 TBD Chicago at Calgary TSN, VERSUS
*Saturday, April 25 10 p.m. Calgary at Chicago TSN, RIS
*Monday, April 27 TBD Chicago at Calgary TSN
*Wednesday, April 29 TBD Calgary at Chicago TSN

*^^^Every game will be on TV for me !!! WOOOHOOO !!!*


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2009)

Puff how did the Leafs fare poorly? You think Moore is even worth a 2nd pick? And Antropov is decent, but a second rounder is a great return, especially in high bust/reward draft like this one.

Leafs right now in the 7th overall slot, I see them moving up to draft Braydon Schenn.

I'll take:

Boston
Washington
Carolina
Pitts
Anaheim 
St. Louis
Columbus
Chicago


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

This years playoffs will be very good. As of right now i'm really liking Boston. 
That's interesting about the second Schenn, I havent seen the kid play..but i'm assuming he can!

Danny, want in on a playoff pool?


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

pfff Boston....

They'll loose once again to Montreal. They just can't win againt the habs in the playoffs... year after year..

*GO HABS GO !!!!*


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

I'll take Boston, Rangers, Devils, Penguins

San Jose, Detroit, St Louis, and Calgary.

Blues are as good as anyone right now.



Moondemon said:


> pfff Boston....
> 
> They'll loose once again to Montreal. They just can't win againt the habs in the playoffs... year after year..
> 
> *GO HABS GO !!!!*


Montreal is just not as good this year. Can't see it happening, and I also can't see the Flyers beating Pittsbirgh with their lame derfense.


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

My picks are :

*Montreal* (Boston's got some SOLID chances, but i just can't pick them..), *Washington* (too many excellent players on that team), *Carolina* (they've been very hot recently.. i think that Ward will do the saves and that stall will bring his game up... and the Devils have been playing like sh*t since Brodeur broke roy's record), *Pittsburgh* (they've got 4 very solid lines.. i was very impressed by the 3rd line the other night against the habs)

*San Jose* (They've failed too many times in the past playoffs and they've dominated all year long. I mjust can't see them loose to Anaheim!!), *Columbus*(The addition of Vermette gave a solid boost to the team, Mason is AMAZING, Nash and the return of Derrick Brassard will cause, IMO, the biggest upset this year against the Wings) , *Vancouver* (The Blues are built for the future, but that's not for this year. Luongo, the Sedins, Kesler and Sundin will be hard to beat) , *Chicago* (Another team built for the future, but their young guns - Toews & Kane - and their goaltending will have the last word against Calgary... this should be a long series)


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin (Nov 15, 2003)

so who is growing out a playoff beard this year?

we should post pictures of before and after


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Playoff beard growing--I might post pics on the Pens site, but not here









I'll pick 
*Boston*-They are just on fire this year @ #1 in the East. It will take absolute determination and a great series plan for the Habs to upend them. They are a good team, but will take every last man to show up for them, including Price

*Washington*- They are a lot tougher and more determined this year than last. The Rangers just flat out ain't as good as they were last year. Gomez? Can't see it..

*Carolina*- I'm very impressed by them after the coaching change.. hanging tough, major upswing late in the season, will carry them over NJ. Possible SWEEP

*Pittsburgh*- same situation as Carolina.. Can't count out my Pens! 
Also, I just can't see them loosing when they have the whole team playing with determination and heart! 2 of the best players in the league on 2 lines... and grit and determination by the rest of the team, and Fleury is HOT. This team wants to win--This series belongs to PGH

In the west, I have a less educated view.. I'll take
*San Jose*- they lost too much in post season, their time is due, unless they wore themselves out for playoffs

*Columbus*- I just can't pick Detroit. Seems like they have to loose at some point, no matter how good they are. I'm probably wrong here, but I can't pick the wings.

*Vancouver*- they just seem like the pieces of their puzzle came together this year! Blues usually loose, don't seem like their year to me

*Chicago*- came out of nowhere, suprising team --I might be wrong on this one


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

How on earth are the Hurricanes going to sweep NJ? And has anyone watched the Blues play over the last 6 weeks. They're as hot as any team in the West right now.


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

The blues are too much inexperienced in the post season to win against the canucks.


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

LETS GO RANGERS!!!

Flyer fans! How did you like losing home ice and letting in your first SH goal all season in the last game.
















Okay... all joking aside I hope you goons kick the sh*t out of the Pens.


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

Moondemon said:


> LETS GO RANGERS!!!
> 
> Flyer fans! How did you like losing home ice and letting in your first SH goal all season in the last game.
> 
> ...


I have you beating Washington based on coaching and goaltending alone, so don't dissappoint me. Amazing azzwipe can eat SH##t. Seriously though, the Rangers have a better coach. The game didn't mean anything, they have less talent than the Flyers, and they flat out beat them. That was unbearable. I can't see the Flyers winning more than 2 games against the Pens. They have no sense of urgency and have become a .500 hockey team.


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

I can't get enough hockey news....I can't wait for the playoffs to start tomorrow night.....I can't wait for my habs to play Boston thursday night...Hell, I just can't wait !







Here's a cool video that we saw many many many times here in Montreal... on tv and at the Bell Centre.. Hope you all like it !


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

i love the habs, go habs go, but we will lose for sure









sucky habs how the F did we make it to the playoffs Tops!


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

RockinTimbz said:


> LETS GO RANGERS!!!
> 
> Flyer fans! How did you like losing home ice and letting in your first SH goal all season in the last game.
> 
> ...


it was shitty. 
but the rest of the season not letting one in was cool

i hope the flyers are fired up from the last playoff series they played against the pens and blast them.
it all depends on Biron though.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

If the Pens loose, it would be because Biron was simply blazing on fire....

But I'm sticking to my guns here. Pens FTW



Fargo said:


> How on earth are the Hurricanes going to sweep NJ? And has anyone watched the Blues play over the last 6 weeks. They're as hot as any team in the West right now.


NJ has been sputtering pretty bad late in the season. Carolina is on a major upswing. And I said POSSIBLE sweep lol


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> If the Pens loose, it would be because Biron was simply blazing on fire....


among other reasons.
its going to be a great series but I think that while biron is a big piece, other factors also are there. If the flyers play to their ability and play hungry i think they have a pretty good chance.

oh and shutting down sidney and malkin will be another huge part of a flyers victory.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

im going to game 1 of the canucks vs blues round tomorrow!!

picked up a pair of tickets, so the gf and i are going to head downtown early, get some dinner, get hammered, then go and get rowdy at the game. im so freakin pumped


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> If the Pens loose, it would be because Biron was simply blazing on fire....


It's because of the goaltending, defense, and coaching taken together. The Flyers have been inconsistent in all three areas all year. Too bad they didn't fire Stevens and grab Pittsburgh's new coach before he got a job.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Nick G said:


> If the Pens loose, it would be because Biron was simply blazing on fire....


It's because of the goaltending, defense, and coaching taken together. The Flyers have been inconsistent in all three areas all year. Too bad they didn't fire Stevens and grab Pittsburgh's new coach before he got a job.
[/quote]
Were the Flyers considering that move? It would have been bad for the Pens if they did.. He seems to be the right kind of coach for Pgh


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

flyers played like sh*t

congrats dippy
i hope my team wakes the F__K up.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Nick G said:


> flyers played like sh*t
> 
> congrats dippy
> i hope my team wakes the F__K up.


Thanks, game 1 was a treat.

But let's be honest.. it's the Philly Flyers. They are a very challenging team almost always.
The Pens will have to play hard *every game *to win.

If the Pens win the series, it's only going to get tougher. LETS GO PENS


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

yeah. only thing im holding onto, stat-wise, is that the flyers have lost the first game of the last 5 playoff series they won or something like that.
im just glad it wasnt a shut out, but we really played like sh*t.

on another note, staal was a effin BEAST tonight.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

That is what is scary about the Flyers. Their ability to wear down their opponents with their rough, gritty play.
I do think the Pens are ready for it this year. They got a bad taste in their mouths last year, and from what I've been reading, they have learned from it.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

staal WAS a beast tongith. i was watchin the gameand was contantly saying "yo...staal is rippin it up!"

philly was brutal tonight. did they realize it was the playoffs?

gm place was awesome for the game last night. the reffing was horrible thought. completely killed the flow of the game. chris mason's beard looks like a woolly mammoth vagina


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

Habs lost 4-2, but played a very solid game. They out hit Boston throughout the game, but got a few penalties more. Boston didn't miss thier chance in the 3rd when Chara blasted one in.. a heavy one timer ! Kovalev also score on an AMAZING shot... top corner, wow !!!

Can't wait for Saturdays game. Everything is possible if the habs continue to play the way they did.


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin (Nov 15, 2003)

wings won, 4-1.....damn did ozzy play amazing tonight


----------



## TobiasRieper (Mar 14, 2008)

GO FLAMES GO GO FLAMES GO GO FLAMES GO GO FLAMES GO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

good to see the flyers finally woke up

ill be at the game tuesday, i cant wait.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

playoffs are crazy this year!

Fun, fun.. Brutal series between the Pens and Flyers.. Epic


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> playoffs are crazy this year!
> 
> Fun, fun.. Brutal series between the Pens and Flyers.. *Epic*


agreed
lets hope that whoever survives has enough in the tank to continue.


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

I think i've lost all of my faith....


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Moondemon said:


> playoffs are crazy this year!
> 
> Fun, fun.. Brutal series between the Pens and Flyers.. *Epic*


agreed
lets hope that whoever survives has enough in the tank to continue.
[/quote]

Yes! Most certainly, and hopefully! But I must say, Boston is looking like the team to beat in the East, eh?


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

Gotta change my avatar...... oh well...

I'll now root for the caps, pens and canucks !


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

SWEEEEEEEEEEEP

luongo was amazing that series.

i got a kick out this video. classless blues fans flipping the canucks the bird and trying to get them to fight (lol), in return the canucks all point at laugh.


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin (Nov 15, 2003)

the wings swept columbus


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

LETS GO RANGERS!!!


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Well, great series between the Pens and Flyers.

I was hoping the Pens could oust them in 5, but hey all the sweeter in Philly. What a game though! Down 3-0, you can't ever count the Pens beat!
Talbot took one literally on the chin for the team, and fired them up for a stupendous victory!
What an emotional game!

I really do respect the Flyers as a good hockey club, but I can't help but despise them.
Any teams fans that chant things like they do deserves to loose IMO. How can you say Crosby sucks when he was #3 overall in scoring out of the whole league? Far from sucky lol

It was sweet watching him get the last empty netter (wrap around) with fans like Phillys lol
it made them look unobservant, or ignorant.


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

Ranger choked away a 3-1 series lead







but at least we went the distance with the 2nd seed team considering our offense is atrocious.










I almost feel bad for the Devils and how that game 7 turned out for them.









Caps - Pens is a wet dream for the NHL and is going to be nauseating how much they bring up the Ovechkin/Crosby bullsh*t.


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

I'm still trying to figure out what happened in the Carolina - New Jersey game.. Since when do the Devils blow a lead and lose a game within 2 minutes to play ?? Wow !! I just couldn't believe it when Stall scored the winning goal with 30 seconds to play !!

...and almost the same thing in Washington where the caps score the game winning goal with 5 minutes to play...

You can't beat playoff hockey !!!

and now the pens vs the caps: WOW !!!

My picks:

*Boston* vs. Carolina in 6
Pittsburgh vs. *Washington* in 7 (how about Varlamov!!! hot hot hot!!)
*Vancouver* vs. Chicago in 6
*Detroit* vs. Anaheim in 6

No sweeps this time around !


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> Well, great series between the Pens and Flyers.
> 
> I was hoping the Pens could oust them in 5, but hey all the sweeter in Philly. What a game though! Down 3-0, you can't ever count the Pens beat!
> Talbot took one literally on the chin for the team, and fired them up for a stupendous victory!
> ...


i hate crosby. 
he may be good, but he is hated in philly for being a cocky bitch. 
Yeah, philly fans are assholes, but its ok. Its just the way it is. 
Congrats to the pens tho, they deserved that win.

im rooting for capitals vs. blackhawks stanley cup.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Nick G said:


> Well, great series between the Pens and Flyers.
> 
> I was hoping the Pens could oust them in 5, but hey all the sweeter in Philly. What a game though! Down 3-0, you can't ever count the Pens beat!
> Talbot took one literally on the chin for the team, and fired them up for a stupendous victory!
> ...


i hate crosby. 
he may be good, but he is hated in philly for being a cocky bitch. 
Yeah, philly fans are assholes, but its ok. Its just the way it is. 
Congrats to the pens tho, they deserved that win.

im rooting for capitals vs. blackhawks stanley cup.
[/quote]

Hey man, Philly played well, and had me thinking it could be over.. Great series!

Pens and Caps is just going to be unbelievable.. Who could guess what's going to happen there.. I'm not saying a word on that one.

I will say that the Pens are going to have to elevate their game for sure to come close to beating the Caps.. They have very good depth this year, and they seem to be on quite a roll..

The pens will have to be on the money with their checking, and backchecking to even have a chance.


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

Moondemon said:


> I'm still trying to figure out what happened in the Carolina - New Jersey game.. Since when do the Devils blow a lead and lose a game within 2 minutes to play ?? Wow !! I just couldn't believe it when Stall scored the winning goal with 30 seconds to play !!
> 
> ...and almost the same thing in Washington where the caps score the game winning goal with 5 minutes to play...
> 
> ...


I dont think Varlamov has been truly tested. The Ranger offense is well... non existent. I think this series will be a true test for him and if he pulls it off I'll be the first to come forward and give him props.

My picks... *Whalers* in the East and *Hawks* in the West. Hawks take home the Cup.


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin (Nov 15, 2003)

game 1 and the ducks are already playing dirty like they always do, like a bunch of f*cking punks....

heres a vid of brown's dirty hit on hudler....notice how he aims for hudler's head





and heres a vid of perry taking a few cheap shots on ericsson before ericsson decides he has had enough and kicks perry's ass...


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

Didn't i say Varlamov was HOT ?? What a save on Crosby !!


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

byfuglien is a complete piece of sh*t.

took a big run at luongo last night, then put him in an armbar when they were in a pile. then a CANUCK gets a penalty.

the canucks played bad last night, but sh*tty reffing completely f*cked up the game. the score should have been a 1 goal difference, but the refs f*cked up the flow.


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin (Nov 15, 2003)

wings/ducks are 3-3, going into 2nd overtime


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin (Nov 15, 2003)

triple over-time


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

what a game last night between the Pens and caps.

3-2, and going back to Pittsburgh!!

What a series! -It's a great one! These teams are very evenly matched IMO.. 
I can't tell what could happen here, but man, the Pens are on a comeback!

GO PENS!!!



Moondemon said:


> Didn't i say Varlamov was HOT ??
> What a save on Crosby !!


I couldn't believe that one missed!! What a game, what a series!


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2009)




----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

DannyBoy17 said:


>


HFBoards.com?


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2009)

Yep :laugh:


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Pens vs caps game 6 in 1 hour!!

I can hardly wait!


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2009)

Pens 5-4

OT


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Pens 5-4
> 
> OT


did you really post this @ 618pm? very close, got the team wrong is all hah


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

canucks...wtf.

im sorry...but luongo lost the game for us in the 3rd. i dont think he let in 7 goals ALL YEAR LONG. 77% save percentage...that is f*cking pathetic.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

still hoping for blackhawks vs capitals stanleycup.

sorry puff.

dippy, i have been in new orleans, and i went to a bar my first night here (last wednesday) and totally was surprised that there was an enormous population of pens fans watching the game passionately (and going bananas that night when they won in OT). it was nice to see, though, i am rooting for the caps, but nice to see hockey was loved here.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Nick G said:


> still hoping for blackhawks vs capitals stanleycup.
> 
> sorry puff.
> dippy, i have been in new orleans, and i went to a bar my first night here (last wednesday) and totally was surprised that there was an enormous population of pens fans watching the game passionately (and going bananas that night when they won in OT). it was nice to see, though, i am rooting for the caps, but nice to see hockey was loved here.


ya, sorry to hear, Puff

Seriously, seems like every other town I go to has Pittsburgh sports team bars. You can't get away from it..
Especially in the south and mid west.

It's from the Pitsburgh Steeler, and Penguin fans that left the city to find work after the steel mills went overseas in the late 70's and early 80's, so I've been told.
Once you go black and gold, you never turn back! lol

Can't wait for the game 7 nail-biter between Pit n Wsh--Battle of the Titans!


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

man...f*cking canucks









i shaved my 2nd round playoff beard today and felt shame while doing so. f*cking bums.

if anaheim beats detroit then i want chicago to come out of the west. otherwise detroit (obviously). for the east, boston is (and for a long time has been) my favourite team other than the canucks, so i want them to win. if not, then i want washington to go to the final.

if it was a chicago vs. washington final then i honestly don't know who i would cheer for, as i have a tonne of respect for the blackhawks, and washington is a team that i have always liked.

stanley cup in the west vs. seeing ovechkin's ugly mug as he freaks out after he wins the cup...


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2009)

Go Ducks!


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

Puff said:


> seeing ovechkin's ugly mug as he freaks out after he wins the cup...


Now that's priceless !!


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Ovechkin out, Crosby in..









I would have never heard the end of it if Washington beat the Pens.. The better team won, Varlamov kept them in the series from the start.
Pens averaged 37 shots per game, was in the Caps zone way longer than them, puck posession, passing, and takeaways, all a factor in wearing them down.

What a series, great games, wow, the Pens looked good in game 7.!!!



Puff said:


> stanley cup in the west vs. seeing ovechkin's ugly mug as he freaks out after he wins the cup...


Not this year!! HAHAHAHAAA


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

*The Pittsburgh Penguins earn the right to go on to the Eastern Conference Finals!! WHOO-HOO!*


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

I'll be at the Joe tonight for game 7. Hopefully. the Wings wrap this series up, and send the ducks home with a loss. GO WINGS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin (Nov 15, 2003)

Blue Flame said:


> I'll be at the Joe tonight for game 7. Hopefully. the Wings wrap this series up, and send the ducks home with a loss. GO WINGS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


lucky bastard, howd you get the tickets?


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

stonecoldsteveostin said:


> I'll be at the Joe tonight for game 7. Hopefully. the Wings wrap this series up, and send the ducks home with a loss. GO WINGS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


lucky bastard, howd you get the tickets?
[/quote]
My son's girlfriend was able to get them through her school. Couldn't pass it up for $40 a ticket.


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin (Nov 15, 2003)

wings win it, 4-3

here we come blackhawks


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2009)

Im sick of seeing the Wings win.

I wouldnt have enjoyed some of the great dynasties of old haha.


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

Lets go WHALERS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

RockinTimbz said:


> Lets go WHALERS!!!!!!!!!


WOOOHOOO !!!!

Boston lost !!!!


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Man,
The Hurricanes are hot this year. Another series I don't want to predict the outcome of.
Hopefully the Pens have that resolve they didn't seem to have last year.. They will need it to beat the Canes.

Imma say the wings will beat the hawks, just because it seems like no matter what, the wings end up winning...

What a year in hockey!


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

I predict a Pens-Wings final.. with Pittsburgh winning this year !!


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin (Nov 15, 2003)

the wings always find a way to win, even when the refs are f*cking us over. i dont know what it is, but it seems like the refs have it out against the really popular teams with huge fan bases and very good records.....seems like they want to try to "even out the game" by not calling certain things that should be and then calling other none existant penalties....and im not just saying this as a homer, people from all other fan boards i have looked at agree with this about the wings.

anyone else seem to get this non stop against their team? just watch one wings game and you will see what i mean


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Moondemon said:


> *the wings always find a way to win*, even when the refs are f*cking us over. i dont know what it is, but it seems like the refs have it out against the really popular teams with huge fan bases and very good records.....seems like they want to try to "even out the game" by not calling certain things that should be and then calling other none existant penalties....and im not just saying this as a homer, people from all other fan boards i have looked at agree with this about the wings.
> 
> anyone else seem to get this non stop against their team? just watch one wings game and you will see what i mean


They do seem to find a way to win.. However much I dislike that fact.. lol

It would be sweet if Hosa picked the wrong team to sign with, so he could win the cup. 
[email protected]#$%^&*)(*&^%!!!!!


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin (Nov 15, 2003)

wow that was a close one for burish, he barely got his throat sliced by his teammate's skate.....if his teammates skate went just a tiny bit farther we could have seen so much more blood....good thing to see that he skated off with just a litle bit of blood on his neck


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Series led by PITTSBURGH 3-0!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

What a great couple games played by the Pens!

Hopefully Pgh will beat the canes, and go on the the finals again.. 
They definately have more steam and confidence than last year.

I really can't wait to see what a repeat of last years SCF will turn out to be like!

I'm very excited!

Anyone still excited about hockey? I guess just us Pittsburgh and Detroit fans?


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)




----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

I really hope the pens win it all this year...

I can't stand seeing the wings win anymore !


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Moondemon said:


> I really hope the pens win it all this year...
> 
> I can't stand seeing the wings win anymore !


Very well said, Moon!

The wings are a great team, but the Pens are much better than they were last year.. Should be a KILLER final!


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

And Wings take tonights game, Hell ya!!


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

Avatar~God said:


> And Wings take tonights game, Hell ya!!


and an awesome game it was!

Wings all the way!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

Blue Flame said:


> And Wings take tonights game, Hell ya!!


and an awesome game it was!

Wings all the way!!!!!!!!!!!!
[/quote]

They wont let us Michiganders down man, I've been saying they would take it in game 5.


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

I can't believe we'll see the same two teams who played in last years final.. when was the last time that happened ?


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

^^I'm pretty sure it was NY Islanders and the Edmonton Oilers back in '83 and '84


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

yeah its baseball season for me. 
i cant believe its a repeat cup. 
i guess ill root for the pens but i probably wont even watch it.

i was really hoping that at the very least, chicago would nudge out a victory in that series, seeming as to how the damn hurricanes couldnt even win one fuggin game.

oh well. go pens!
(rather have lost to the champs i guess)


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

Wings.....with yes, another win over Pittsburgh!

One more, and game over man!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

Nick G said:


> yeah its baseball season for me.
> i cant believe its a repeat cup.
> i guess ill root for the pens but i probably wont even watch it.
> 
> ...


No, root for Detroit. The more Pittsburgh falls behind, the dirtier their level of play. Konitz needs to be leveled once and for all. Please enjoy watching Penguins lose 2nd straight year in a row. And Malkin should have been suspended going after a top player like that. What a douche. Flyers should be watching how Detroit handles the Penguins, but doubt they even care as much as their fans.


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

Predictions for tonight? I say Pittsburgh evens the series. Fatigue factor sets in for injured Red Wings. 4-3.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Great series.

GO PENS!


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

congrats dippy.

guess ill start watching it now haha.


----------



## wizardslovak (Feb 17, 2007)

damn i got mad when rangers lost 
well we gett them next year
rangers!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

amazing what a coaching change will do. Flyers should have done the same.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

Fargo said:


> amazing what a coaching change will do. Flyers should have done the same.


yeah i agree. im not sure who out there is a good candidate though.
i can think of one possibly, im not sure he would do it though.... Primeau. He is coaching HS hockey already. He knows the game and was always a good leader. that would be awesome if it worked out.

u hear about the flyers going after that emery?
we could use a better goalie, im just not sure they should let both marty and nitty go... keep both and get another.... like emery or better.


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

Nick G said:


> amazing what a coaching change will do. Flyers should have done the same.


yeah i agree. im not sure who out there is a good candidate though.
i can think of one possibly, im not sure he would do it though.... Primeau. He is coaching HS hockey already. He knows the game and was always a good leader. that would be awesome if it worked out.

u hear about the flyers going after that emery?
we could use a better goalie, im just not sure they should let both marty and nitty go... keep both and get another.... like emery or better.
[/quote]

Emery is not the answer. He's been given up on by Ottowa and demands too much money. There's already a character and discipline issue in Philly. No need to fuel the fire. My first thing would be to deal Carter and Lupul, who play poor defense, and get some team oriented players that play both sides of the ice. The Briere contract is killing them too.


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin (Nov 15, 2003)

5-0 lastnight, one more to go


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

Yeah.....last night was just sweet! A 5-0 win, they pulled their goalie, and their key players were totally shut down. I'd really like to see Hossa hoist the cup next week.

Mulkin is OK, but Crosby is a tool!


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

Lets go Pens !!

I DON'T want to see the wings win again....
Talking of Hossa, i just hope he signs with the Habs this summer, as the wings won't have any money left to sign him...


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Last night was an awful loss for he Pens, but I'm sticking with them 'till the END!!!!

GO PENS!



Blue Flame said:


> Mulkin is OK, but Crosby is a tool!


Why do you say Crosby is a tool?

I have been watching him for years now, he is a great competitior, and he has gotten much better after playing in the league for quite a while. 
He is among the very best players, and you really can't refute that, especially if you look at the numbers.
I'm very glad to say that he, and Malkin will be on the Pens for years to come!

:rasp:


----------



## Kyle2154 (May 12, 2006)

Let's Go Red Wings!!! *clap....clap....clap.clap.clap*


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Kyle2154 said:


> Let's Go Red Wings!!! *clap....clap....clap.clap.clap*










---->Let's go PENGUINS!



















May the best team win..


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

The Pens are gonna force a game 7 by winning tonight.
I think that Crosby is going to play a great game tonight. The cup will be won on Friday.

Some great hockey comming up !!
I hope that many people will listen to the game tonight.


----------



## Kyle2154 (May 12, 2006)

If the Penguins win tonight it would spare their poor fans two years in a row watching the Red Wings hoist a cup on the Penguin's own ice. It's a win/win, either we get to spit in the penguins face and hoist the cup on their ice....AGAIN....or just celebrate at home.

Let's Go Red Wings!


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

GO WINGS!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

i really dont care. 
im torn between my dislike for crosby and my desire to see a game 7.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

GAME 7!!!!!

I know the Pens only scored 2 goals in 3 whole games in Detroit, but like I said, I'm stickin' with my Penguins 'till the VERY END!

GO PENGUINS!


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

It CAN'T get any better than this !!!

ok.. an overtime in game 7 would be a killer....


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

I would just squeeee if it went to quadruple OT despite a ridiculous amount of shots (and great saves) in the first three periods and first three OTs.


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

Can't wait for tomorrow....
I think i'll copy the game on a dvdr !!

I think I love hockey a bit too much !!


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Moondemon said:


> Can't wait for tomorrow....
> I think i'll copy the game on a dvdr !!
> 
> I think I love hockey a bit too much !!


Im with ya.

I still have The Steelers Super Bowl win on my DVR.
Definately going to catch this one on the dvr, fer sure.

GOOOOOO PENGUINS!!! YEEE_HAWWW!

gonna see a great one this year, no doubt!


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2009)

Anyone else on here visit HF?


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Every now and then danny


----------



## Kyle2154 (May 12, 2006)

In about 3 1/2 hours a worker at Joe Louis will be ushering Bettman to the ice saying...

"It's time Mr. Bettman, Lidstrom will be waiting for the cup at center ice"

The only question after that will be if Lidstrom will hand the cup to Hossa to really rub it in.


----------



## WegsXXI (Jun 10, 2009)

Looks Like Lord Stanleys Cup is gunna stay in Hockey Town for another year ! GO WINGS!!!


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin (Nov 15, 2003)




----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

2-0 Pitts !!! (end of the 2nd)

Fleury and Talbot !!!!!


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

congrats dippy! i know your going nuts right now.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Goonwall, and Zetterterd came up short didn't they

WHOOO HOOOOO PENGUINS FTW!!!



Kyle2154 said:


> congrats dippy! i know your going nuts right now.


To say the least. Thanks and YAAAAAYYYYYYY!!!!! whoo hoo!! it feels great!

Say, I had wings for dinner.... 2ce!!


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

What a GREAT game... the final save from Fleury with 2 seonds to play was amazing !!!

Congrats Dippy !!!


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin (Nov 15, 2003)

Moondemon said:


> What a GREAT game... the final save from Fleury with 2 seonds to play was amazing !!!
> 
> Congrats Dippy !!!


that reminded me of the last second of play last year in game 6.....just completely the opposite


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

stonecoldsteveostin said:


> that reminded me of the last second of play last year in game 6.....just completely the opposite


Great series, great game.. Hats off to you and your wings - what a terrific team they are. It's the Pens year now!

Thanks Moon, I knew you were on my side since the 2nd round.







What a day for hockey!!! Whoo hoo once again!!


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin (Nov 15, 2003)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> that reminded me of the last second of play last year in game 6.....just completely the opposite


Great series, great game.. Hats off to you and your wings - what a terrific team they are. It's the Pens year now!

Thanks Moon, I knew you were on my side since the 2nd round.







What a day for hockey!!! Whoo hoo once again!!

View attachment 182019


View attachment 182020


View attachment 182021

[/quote]
same to you, congrats.....we'll see your guys next year


----------



## wizardslovak (Feb 17, 2007)

damn congrats pitss
best player was there Miroslav Satan!!!!


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

stonecoldsteveostin said:


> same to you, congrats.....we'll see your guys next year


no offense to either of you guys, but if its another red wings penguins stanley cup im just giving up on hockey all together.

i dont even care if its one of you, but not both.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Nick G said:


> same to you, congrats.....we'll see your guys next year


no offense to either of you guys, but if its another red wings penguins stanley cup im just giving up on hockey all together.

i dont even care if its one of you, but not both.
[/quote]
That would be crazy, eh? 
I thought it was crazy this year, but man, this is history.. 
The last time a visitor won game 7 in the finals was way back in '71. WHOO HOO ONCE AGAIN!

Eat this, Crosby haters!!


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

Woooooooooooo! Go pens!


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2009)

Kyle2154 said:


> In about 3 1/2 hours a worker at Joe Louis will be ushering Bettman to the ice saying...
> 
> "It's time Mr. Bettman, Lidstrom will be waiting for the cup at center ice"
> 
> The only question after that will be if Lidstrom will hand the cup to Hossa to really rub it in.


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> Eat this, Crosby haters!!
> 
> View attachment 182028


Looks like Crosby is practicing for next year........lol

cause he can just suck it!


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

^^^

Now, now, that's no way to talk about the guy that owned your team, now is it?

I just don't understand all the hate. I think it's just some kind of wierd envy


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

PITTSBURGH -- Just call it the city of champions.

Four months after celebrating the Steelers' sixth Super Bowl victory, Pittsburgh Police estimated *375,000 people *converged downtown again for a parade, this time in honor of the Stanley Cup champion Penguins.

People lined streets -- in some places standing 20 deep or crowding onto multilevel parking garages -- to get a glimpse of the team and the cup.


----------



## TobiasRieper (Mar 14, 2008)

GO! FLAMES! GO!


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> ^^^
> 
> Now, now, that's no way to talk about the guy that owned your team, now is it?
> 
> I just don't understand all the hate. I think it's just some kind of wierd envy :rasp:


I'd hardly say he owned the wings team. He was back in the locker room a good part of the time. As for envy......no envy here. I just don't like him.


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

everybody seems to like hating Crosby, but if he as traded on your team, things would change...
Crosby is a very talented hockey player. He's got a great hockey sense and leadership !

Besides the Habs, the team i wanted the most to win the cup was the Pens.. with Lemieux, Crosby and 6 players from the province of Quebec. People here are really proud of Fleury and Talbot !


----------

